# С Днем Рожденья, Tiare



## Ботан (1 Июл 2011)

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 01.07.2011:

-Tiare (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## Farger (1 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю! Желаю всего наилучшего!!!


----------



## aidoqa (1 Июл 2011)

С днем рождения поздравляю счастья, радости желаю))


----------



## Sfera (1 Июл 2011)




----------



## S.R (1 Июл 2011)

С днем рожденья)


----------



## Сашка (1 Июл 2011)

С днем рожденья!


----------



## zirreX (1 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## akok (1 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Mila (1 Июл 2011)

​
*Поздравляю!​*


----------



## Arbitr (1 Июл 2011)

И мои пожелания.


----------



## icotonev (1 Июл 2011)

С днем рожденья!


----------



## edde (1 Июл 2011)

С днем рождения!:girl_pinkglassesf: Счастья, здоровья крепкого и хорошего настроения.


----------



## Drongo (1 Июл 2011)

Марина! Поздравляю тебя с твоим светлым праздником Днём твоего Рождения! :good2: Пусть у тебя будет всегда праздничное настроение, счастья тебе, любви, удачи и успехов в жизни. Будь всегда нужной.

Это тебе.  Песенка старая, но, тебе понравится, да ещё в такой день. :biggrin: С Днём Рождения, Марина. :curtsey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ET4d3reK7M&NR=1


----------



## Techno (1 Июл 2011)

*Tiare*, хоть я Вас и не знаю, но все равно поздравляю с Днем Рождения Главное по-чаще улыбайтесь


----------



## Severnyj (1 Июл 2011)

Присоединяюсь, с праздником!


----------



## thyrex (1 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## OKshef (1 Июл 2011)

Марина! С днем рождения! Удачи, верных друзей, хорошего настроения. И чтобы наша прибалтийская погода не могла его испортить.
Пройдет и по нашей улице инкассатор

Будет еще и на нашем небе солнце!


----------



## Tiare (1 Июл 2011)

Спасибо, друзья мои! Очень-очень приятно)))


----------



## iskander-k (2 Июл 2011)

Поздравляю !!!


----------



## Alex1983 (3 Июл 2011)

*Tiare*, Прими и мои скромные поздравления!!!


----------



## iolka (10 Июл 2011)

прошу прощение за опоздание, но всё равно присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!








Большого куска счастья от пирога жизни!


----------

